

Craigslist sent a cease-and-desist to my newborn startup - DillonScott
http://blog.swappel.com/blog/swappel-craigslist-cease-and-desist-survival-guide/

======
debacle
I stood pretty strongly with Craigslist on the whole PadMapper thing, because
it seemed like they were in the right.

On this, I don't really think so. I'm not sure why I feel that way - they only
real difference is the side of the user equation, but it seems like this move
is more aggressive stifling by Craigslist, whereas the former was more
protective.

~~~
DillonScott
Well that's certainly how we felt too. As time goes on it's becoming more
obvious why they are getting so aggressive. I believe it's because they feel
threatened. People are starting to compete with them like AirBnb etc and I
think their backed into a corner.

We literally told their lawyers that we would change anything they wanted
about the feature so it would provide 100% benefit to Craigslist and our users
instead of driving us traffic. That wasn't enough apparantely

~~~
debacle
I suppose the only real alternative, then, would be compete with them on the
network effect.

Good luck.

